# Upping the ante. New kit



## anachronism (Feb 23, 2018)

Finally got this puppy delivered today. Can't wait to get to grips with it because I've got a whole host of assays to run and this makes it all accurate and removes a whole tranche of guesswork.


----------



## snoman701 (Feb 23, 2018)

I thought this was going to be a picture of a puppy. It's just cardboard boxes from a really expensive piece of awesome lab equipment.

You've got some splainin to do!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mls26cwru (Feb 23, 2018)

all i know is Perkin Elmer usually equals EXPENSIVE!! 

whats the kit in the boxes?


----------



## nickvc (Feb 23, 2018)

It also means that you can now know for sure if all the values are out of any solutions you have or create 8)


----------



## Shark (Feb 23, 2018)

A table and card board box's can tell all that? I thought it was more complicated than that. :lol:


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 23, 2018)

Doesn't matter what instrument it is, if it says PerkinElmer on the box it can only be good stuff inside.

I would be disappointed if it was a puppy inside. :mrgreen: 

Göran


----------



## anachronism (Feb 23, 2018)

Well it's not a puppy Goran. OK for all those who can't use their imagination I've taken the lady's clothes off. 8)


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 23, 2018)

Although PE makes other stuff and that photo's awfully dark on the works, I would guess it's an AA.


----------



## anachronism (Feb 23, 2018)

goldsilverpro said:


> Although PE makes other stuff and that photo's awfully dark on the works, I would guess it's an AA.



You'd guess right Chris. 8)


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 23, 2018)

Anything with a warning sign on it draws me in faster than a 10 year old girl seeing a puppy.

I'm not disappointed. Nice kit!

Do you have to switch lamps as in the olden days to measure different elements?

Göran


----------



## anachronism (Feb 23, 2018)

Nah Goran - this "puppy" auto switches between lamps and you can read multiple elements from one sample.


----------



## mls26cwru (Feb 23, 2018)

nicely done sir!


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 23, 2018)

Where is that big eyed smiley when you needs it...

:shock: No, not that one...

[emoji79] no, not that one either...

[emoji102] that's so wrong!

[emoji190] Awww... get a grip on youself, man! Concentrate!

Bummer, over a thousand emojis and none expresses my feelings. This is more like what I wanted.



Göran


----------



## anachronism (Feb 23, 2018)

OK OK Goran. When you next come over you can play with it....


----------



## anachronism (Feb 23, 2018)

mls26cwru said:


> nicely done sir!



Thank you that means a lot. 

It's taken a long time to get to this point and now the possibilities are endless.


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 23, 2018)

anachronism said:


> OK OK Goran. When you next come over you can play with it....




He is probably on the way there now.


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 23, 2018)

jimdoc said:


> anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > OK OK Goran. When you next come over you can play with it....
> ...


I will use that machine more than Jon. :lol: 

Göran


----------



## macfixer01 (Feb 24, 2018)

snoman701 said:


> I thought this was going to be a picture of a puppy. It's just cardboard boxes from a really expensive piece of awesome lab equipment.
> 
> You've got some splainin to do!!
> 
> ...




His cat will be very happy anyway, with all those soon to be empty boxes to explore!


----------



## nickvc (Feb 24, 2018)

macfixer01 said:


> snoman701 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought this was going to be a picture of a puppy. It's just cardboard boxes from a really expensive piece of awesome lab equipment.
> ...




It’s two cats and they get everywhere including the lab given a chance :shock:


----------



## Lou (Feb 24, 2018)

Tell me you at least bought a good and precise balance to go with it!


----------



## snoman701 (Feb 24, 2018)

nickvc said:


> macfixer01 said:
> 
> 
> > snoman701 said:
> ...



Aww...Jon has cats? We need pictures.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Feb 24, 2018)

anachronism said:


> Well it's not a puppy Goran. OK for all those who can't use their imagination I've taken the lady's clothes off. 8)



and wow, is she stunning!

minus the reflection of the guy taking voyeur shots of her 'n all  

i bet she smells like money, doesn't she?
:G :G :G


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 24, 2018)

What a beauty.....


----------



## Platdigger (Feb 25, 2018)

Very cool! 
On the other end of the spectrum...I have an old Vreeland


----------



## anachronism (Feb 25, 2018)

Platdigger said:


> Very cool!
> On the other end of the spectrum...I have an old Vreeland



Nice- - I have an old Varian too but it got too expensive to repair and the parts were becoming so scarce it would take weeks to fix if anything went wrong.


----------



## anachronism (Feb 25, 2018)

Lou said:


> Tell me you at least bought a good and precise balance to go with it!



Yeah I have Lou. No point introducing another range of errors into the system.


----------



## Lou (Feb 25, 2018)

Of course you did, Jon.

For what you’re doing, I think you made a very wise decision.
Silver and gold it does great. I prefer AAS over ICP for single element measures especially with CN systems.


----------



## MGH (Mar 27, 2018)

I couldn't help making this post, talking about upping the ante and whatnot. I think we got a few more boxes than Jon, too. 8) 

Unfortunately this instrument will likely never be used for refining operations. Our lab [here at my day job] is focused on analytical food chemistry. It'll be a few more weeks probably before we get this uncrated and installed. Any guesses as to what it is? Hint: it's in the same vein as Jon's equipment above.


----------



## anachronism (Mar 27, 2018)

Hehe that's great 

For food work have you got the autosampler addon and possibly the furnace?


----------



## MGH (Mar 27, 2018)

anachronism said:


> Hehe that's great
> 
> For food work have you got the autosampler addon and possibly the furnace?


Autosampler, yes. Not sure what you mean with the furnace though - sample prep or sample introduction? For sample prep we use microwave digestion. For sample introduction... it's a liiiiiiitttle bit hotter than a furnace


----------



## Palladium (Mar 27, 2018)

I went to Walmart this weekend and all i got was a microwave!    

Me and really expensive equipment don't get along to well. 
Especially when it's smarter than i am! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lou (Mar 28, 2018)

ICP. Nifty.

MGH what type of microwave do you use?


----------



## MGH (Mar 28, 2018)

Lou said:


> ICP. Nifty.
> 
> MGH what type of microwave do you use?


CEM MARS 5 with 55mL vessels in a 40 position rack.


----------



## Lou (Mar 28, 2018)

Nice.

We are upgrading and either the new CEM or the more expensive but amazing Milestone


----------



## MGH (Mar 28, 2018)

Milestone, interesting. I had to google them as I hadn't seen them before.


----------



## anachronism (Mar 29, 2018)

Apples and pears. ICP is perfect for what you're doing and AAS is perfect for what I'm doing because of the different strengths and weaknesses of the two types of operation. 

I bet you'll have a lot of fun getting to grips with it, I know I have.


----------

